# Going home early today



## jdfruit (Jan 29, 2015)

Wedding anniversary today, hard to realize it is 43 years

I was thinking of roses and chocolates with dinner at our favorite Italian bistro

Doesn't seem enough for a lady that puts up with me for so long


----------



## fatboy (Jan 29, 2015)

Well Congratulations! 43 WOW. I just celebrated 32 years with my bride.

Sounds like a good plan, enjoy!


----------



## JPohling (Jan 29, 2015)

Conratulations!  cant go wrong with flowers and chocolate.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations on 43 We will be 47 in July. After 43 yrs. you should know what she likes. Have fun.


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe a Hawaii vacation

Without you?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2015)

Traditional 42 year gift is real estate

http://www.happy-anniversary.com/year-of-marriage/

This might be affordable

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/jack-daniels-tennessee-squire-land-deed


----------



## pwood (Jan 29, 2015)

going home to celebrate 42 years? Henderson at 47 years? You guys should be old enough not to have to go to work anymore? Maybe leaving the house everyday is the secret for maritable longevity. I just celebrated 30 years total with 2 wives. Guess I stayed home more than I should have.


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2015)

pwood said:
			
		

> going home to celebrate 42 years? Henderson at 47 years? You guys should be old enough not to have to go to work anymore? Maybe leaving the house everyday is the secret for maritable longevity. I just celebrated 30 years total with 2 wives. Guess I stayed home more than I should have.


So what do you get both of your wives??

How is life in Utah?


----------



## pwood (Jan 29, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> So what do you get both of your wives??How is life in Utah?


the first one owns the left one and the second one has the rest! I would not make it in Utah. I don't have enough boys to go around.


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2015)

Always wanted to try polygamy,

Need more people telling me what to do


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Always wanted to try polygamy,Need more people telling me what to do


I've got a hard time finding one wife, nevermind more than one......Be 5 yrs for me and the GF this fall, might be time....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife of 33 years asked me the other day would I remarry another women if something happen to her, I thought about it and said...probably

She then said..I suppose you would let her drive my new car too...why would't I

What about my golf clubs, you gonna let he use them too?

Probably not!

"She's left handed!"

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 30, 2015)

JD,

Congratulations on "43"

pc1


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 30, 2015)

Flowers & chocolates were a hit

Dinner at a nice place with live piano jazz, corner table looking out on patio with ancient oak (about 80ft tall) and festoon lights.

Seeing her happy and smiling is priceless

Thanks to everyone for the kind words


----------



## pwood (Jan 30, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Seeing her happy and smiling is priceless
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kind words


 Happy wife = happy life. congrats but don't get complacent!


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy anniversary.  We just had our 25th.


----------

